# South Africa visit



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

A sample of things seen and done in July 2012
- Pietermaritzburg cricket club grandstand (a friend made 50 runs on this oval)
- Township near Pietermaritzburg
- Fascinating demonstration at Bird of Prey sanctuary


----------



## Edric (Sep 14, 2012)

these pictures are really good . South Africa is really a great country for visit.


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

Agamemnon said:


> I have an opportunity to visit South Africa for two weeks this summer. I've never known anything about South Africa and the Cape Town area until this opportunity arose. I love to travel and have never left the US, but I've always been faaaaar more interested in Europe- I'm determined to crawl all over that continent one day!  Still, I have free lodging and it'll be an adventure. I'm in college so the 2,000+ plane ticket is alot to fork over. Any advice? Would it be worth it to just up and leave since I'm at an age where I don't have big summertime commitments? Thanks!!


The cape area is very beautiful, especially if you're seeing over summer.

Cape Town life is very active and the surrounds of Cape Town are diverse and spectacular.

Well worth the money to get there.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah! CT rocks! Go see it! the beaches are awesome! the vibe is amazing.


----------



## hoacomay665 (Mar 22, 2013)

I want go to travel in South Africa visit. i from in vietnamese, i read infor travel international i very like...


----------



## WilRaynor (Apr 19, 2013)

it is an amazing country some of the best beaches in the world


----------



## TCPtraining (May 23, 2013)

Did you go see the Great Whites? I've heard they are amazing in SA, jumping out of the water and such...


----------



## copperpot (Aug 27, 2013)

hi! south africa is really a beautiful place to be visited. i've been there once, 2 years ago and i enjoyed it a lot. cape town is so nice. i went to ADO elephant park and it was really cool. avoid visiting johannesburg or east london, not really the best


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

haha no you will only see great whites if you go to specific diving areas where they're known to be.


----------



## Maureen (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes indeed, SA is an awesome country to visit. Try visiting the Garden Route, Nelspruit n Mpumalanga areas. Or even the quaint little mountain town of Underburg n make the Sani Pass tours into neighbouring Lesotho. Trust me, it's a whole new lovely experience of travel. Just be a bit cautious in Joburg n surrounding areas.


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

A few more photos of a recent visit
- Matroosberg Mountain pass
- Lions Head, Cape Town
- Bloukrans River Bridge, highest bungee jump in the southern hemisphere, 261m
- 12 Apostles and Camps Bay near Cape Town
- Thina TsiTsa Falls, Eastern Cape


----------



## tinac (Dec 12, 2014)

I love that place too.


----------

